# lack of blood trail (swhacker)



## ppdaazn (Oct 5, 2016)

so the last 2 deer i shot with the swhacker, double lung and aorta almost completely sliced off from 10yd, ran about 30yard, a lot of lung blood close to where i shot her but blood trail disappeared after a few yard.

 2nd one i shot double lungs at 20yard. she ran about 50-60yard. had a few drops of blood about few yard out. then i lost the trail. heard her crashed right in front of me. both deer crashed so fast i can close my eyes and walk right up to them. as i skinned and butcher them. i noticed all the blood literally filled all inside the fascia and not spilling out.
the inside cavity is the opposite. its flooded with blood.
just wondering if its normal for you guys that deer doesnt bleed out right away? maybe it died before the blood start spilling? or maybe my exit hole is not LOW enough for it to leave a trail right away? both exit holes were about center of the deer and one is bottom third of the body.


----------



## ppdaazn (Oct 5, 2016)

First image is the exit hole from 1st doe. 2rd and 3rd is exit hole from 2nd doe n inside of the exit side


----------



## bdavisbdavis727 (Oct 5, 2016)

Switch to rage, they leave a nasty hole, bleed a lot almost anywhere you hit them, and I have had great success with them.


----------



## ppdaazn (Oct 5, 2016)

i have a few chisel tips left. used it once as a follow up shot on a spine shot. but i was just wondering with that big exit hole why the blood didnt spill out. only happen on these 2 deer. first one i shot last year leave a decent trail.


----------



## watermedic (Oct 5, 2016)

Your shot exited through the leg muscle. If you want the Ray Charles type blood trail the let the arrow exit lower.  But dead inside 75 yds shouldn't need that. Should it?


----------



## Hunter454 (Oct 5, 2016)

I had the same problem with rages, I personally believe its because its only a 2 blade and if you don't have an angle it's just a 2" flat cut,swapped to 3 blades and got much better trails


----------



## goshenmountainman (Oct 5, 2016)

Looks like it exited through the shoulder blade, when the deer runs the shoulder blade is blocking the hole and not letting the blood come out. Shoot them a little further back and you will not have the shoulder interference. Just my thought, seems logical..


----------



## hrstille (Oct 5, 2016)

Try a 3 blade and see if you have better success.


----------



## BowChilling (Oct 5, 2016)

watermedic said:


> Your shot exited through the leg muscle. If you want the Ray Charles type blood trail the let the arrow exit lower.  But dead inside 75 yds shouldn't need that. Should it?



100% agree. Can't blame the broadhead! Good shot too but an expandable exiting through muscle is going to have a lot of internal bleeding. Not a problem I wouldn't think if they go less than 100 yards.


----------



## abcmh (Oct 5, 2016)

shoot a bi polar and your tracking dog will get fat


----------



## ppdaazn (Oct 5, 2016)

oh i figured as much with the leg muscle exit. i guess it all come down to that. i will never complain with a 30yard dash and die! just wondering why i get such a bad blood trail because i like to practice trailing after the shot even though i know they are about 30yard ahead lol. as long as they crash in 5seconds we all can be happy. i will give the rage chisel tip a try next time since thats what i have, but i do love the swhacker so far. will they run just as short if i shoot few inches back? i dont like long tracking lol


----------



## watermedic (Oct 6, 2016)

Just as short and less blood shot meat!


----------



## deast1988 (Oct 6, 2016)

Sometimes on a huge cut broadhead the amount of time an animal is up after hit is so quick how could u expect a 40/50yd blood trail if the animal was alive for 3 seconds after the hit. I've seen weak blood trails on a few Grim Reapers but the deer went 25/40yds if you severed the Aorta that could've lead to loads of internal bleeding.


----------



## ppdaazn (Oct 8, 2016)

I guess as long as they dropped within 50yards i can keep shooting where im shooting lol. Ill aim a few inches back next one n see how that look. Thank you everyone


----------



## Killdee (Oct 9, 2016)

This is common with bow and gun shot deer when the entrance and exit wound is a bit higher and the deer dies before the blood reaches the holes.


----------



## Whitetailfreak23 (Oct 10, 2016)

I have shot shwacker a long time no problems with blood trails. Heart or lung shots they pour like rain.


----------



## j_seph (Oct 10, 2016)

Just BAAAA and when they look up shoot em between eyes, DRT no worry of tracking


----------



## LipRip'r (Oct 10, 2016)

Hunter454 said:


> I had the same problem with rages, I personally believe its because its only a 2 blade and if you don't have an angle it's just a 2" flat cut,swapped to 3 blades and got much better trails



Ditto.  I never lost a deer with rage but it normally took 20+ yards before I found blood.  Shot my last 2 with grim reaper 3 blade & the trail has been immediate


----------

